# Could the Italian dictionary indicate stress?



## Lo scolaro peruviano

*Ciao!*

I am new in Italian and I just want to know the correct position of the stress in the words shown in the dictionary, but unfortunately, as this is not specified, I don't know if the stress is located in the first second or third syllable of the word I'm lookin' up, e.g. francobollo (is it fran-CO-bo-lo or fran-co-BO-lo).

Thanks a lot


----------



## Silvia

Hi scolaro,

we have some threads about Italian words and their stressed vowels, unfortunately the WR dictionary doesn't indicate where the stress goes.


----------



## Lo scolaro peruviano

Can you do something to enhance this? I mean to add this* important feature*.

Thank you


----------



## Lo scolaro peruviano

Here I am again!

Sorry for insisting on this, I wanna know if I need to post a single topic for an italian word to find out its ponounciation

Molte grazie


----------



## Jana337

Lo scolaro peruviano said:
			
		

> Here I am again!
> 
> Sorry for insisting on this, I wanna know if I need to post a single topic for an italian word to find out its ponounciation
> 
> Molte grazie


Yes, go to the Italian forum and open a thread (like this one).

Jana


----------



## Lo scolaro peruviano

Mille grazie, moderatora.

Io posso leggere "moderátorka" sotto tuo nome.


----------



## Jana337

Lo scolaro peruviano said:
			
		

> Mille grazie, moderatora.
> 
> Io posso leggere "moderátorka" sotto il tuo nome.


Ciò significa che vedi bene.  La parola è scritta nella mia lingua.

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

To answer your first question, please re-read Silvia's post #2, above.  WordReference  does not control the contents of the dictionary, which in large measure are used by license from another publisher.
While it is clearly important to you, insistent repetition of the question is unlikely to provide you with the answer you seek.

Questions about pronunciation of Italian words belong in the Italian forum, where you will find many willing helpers.  There are monolingual Italian dictionaries available online which give pronunciation.  

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Lo scolaro peruviano

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Lo Scolaro,

With the recent change and improvements to the dictionary display, I neglected to notice and mention that we DO have a direct link to an Italian monoligual dictionary with pronunciation shown for each entry.  Just type a word into the Italian Definition box on the main dictionary page, or use the box at the top of each forum page and enter the word for Italian=>English.

The definition display will show the word in Italian, and next to it you will see

Definition | In Context | Images

Click on "Definition" and you will be taken to an Italian monolingual dictionary that gives results like these:



> ca|sèr|ma, ca|sèr|ma	 s.f.
> ca|ser|màg|gio, ca|ser|màg|gio	 s.m.
> ca|ser|me|rì|a, ca|ser|me|rì|a	 s.f.
> ca|ser|mé|sco, ca|ser|mé|sco	 agg.
> ca|ser|mét|ta, ca|ser|mét|ta	 s.f.
> ca|ser|mì|sti|co, ca|ser|mì|sti|co	 agg.
> ca|ser|mó|ne, ca|ser|mó|ne	 s.m.


----------

